# I opt in for 25% commission with uberPLUS



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber black pay 25% already and have no desire to drive for uberX.
And I don't have to wear suit and tie.


----------



## El Pacho (Sep 4, 2014)

how did you do that. because I want to do the same thing. please advise thanks


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

El Pacho said:


> how did you do that. because I want to do the same thing. please advise thanks


I believe you just need to drive a car that qualifies for plus.


----------



## El Pacho (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to know what kind of car do you drive and what market because I drive a brand new honda pilot and UberX are killing me I get the XL request on the weekend and sometimes early morning. So how do I approach the Uber Mob to convince them to let me drive XL Only. Thanks


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

El Pacho said:


> I want to know what kind of car do you drive and what market because I drive a brand new honda pilot and UberX are killing me I get the XL request on the weekend and sometimes early morning. So how do I approach the Uber Mob to convince them to let me drive XL Only. Thanks


i read an uber email not more than a month ago, saying that you can opt out of getting x calls and work on xl only


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@puber how do you think plus will work in LA??

Any black car drivers? I wonder how business is for them, seems like SUVs are getting all the calls.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I would absolutely take the 25% split considering that the fees for PLUS across the board are higher..... I'm just waiting for them to try it out here in the DC area.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

jakob said:


> @puber how do you think plus will work in LA??
> 
> Any black car drivers? I wonder how business is for them, seems like SUVs are getting all the calls.


I know a guy who drives uberSUV and he believes that uberBlacks are getting screwed.

Email said that all uberBlack are eligible for uberPlus. It means that uber hopes that all uberBlacks sign for the Plus.

Customers will probably play the Plus game to get UberBlack for discounted price.


----------



## El Pacho (Sep 4, 2014)

I was wondering if drivers like me who drive UberX and UberXL can OPT OUT from UberX to solo do UberXL.

Thanks


----------



## El Pacho (Sep 4, 2014)

I emailed them twice to opt me out of UberX because I can't make driving UberX all day on my brand new honda pilot touring. I haven't got any reply so and probably will not. Sad truth


----------

